# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Taxyphillum sp. "Taiwan moss"



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Height 1-3+ cm 
Width 3-5+ cm 
Light requirements very low-high 
Temperature 15-28 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-very hard 
Growth slow 
Demands medium

A very beatiful moss. Also called "Taiwan moss", and known as "Mini christmas moss" because they're smaller than original Christmas moss. It attaches readily to roots and stones and needs pruning to keep its shape attractive.


----------



## kam (Nov 23, 2005)

where can I get some?


----------

